# prüfen ob ein verzeichnis existiert und anschliessend löschen mit ant???



## ruutaiokwu (11. Mrz 2011)

hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand von euch wie man mit ant prüfen kann, ob ein verzeicnis exisiert, um dieses anschliessend zu löschen? ist das überhaupt möglich mit ant? oder braucht ich ant-contrib?


grüsse,
jan


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2011)

Am einfachsten einfach löschen mit failOnError auf 'false'.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (14. Mrz 2011)

hallo Wildcard,

danke für deine antwort, habe mir inzwischen "ant-contrib" geholt...

gruss, jan


----------

